# New to Pain Management



## Annes325 (May 30, 2012)

Hello All!

I am new to Pain Management and will be soon getting a Interventional Pain Management Physician in the practice I currently work at. 

I am looking for any help or good information that I can look into in regards to Coding and Billing education for this type of Specialty. 

Also I am in search for superbill examples to point me in the right direction in creating one for my future doctor. 

Any information in regards to this would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (May 30, 2012)

Might meet with the physician when they start and go over what they would like on the superbill. Common ones are 
20550                    
20552
20553
62310
62311
77003
64479
64480
64483
64484
27096
64490
64491
64492
64493
64494
64495
64633
64634
64635
64636
63650
63685
63663
63688
63661
62367
62368
62370
62350
62362
62287
62264
62263
64400
64418
64405
64450
64505
77002
64421
____________________
spine condtions & chronic pain
724.4
723.4
729.2
722.10
722.0
722.11
722.91
722.92
722.93
721.0
721.1
721.2
721.3
722.81
722.83
724.02
723.0
724.01
724.03
724.2
724.1
723.1
338.29
joint pain codes  and headache codes are also worth placing on superbill


----------

